# [Radio] The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy: Hexagonal Phase



## Vince W (Feb 22, 2018)

On its 40th anniversary, 8 March, at 6.30 pm Radio 4 begins airing the latest series of The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, based on *And Another Thing...* by Eoin Colfer.

BBC - Professor Stephen Hawking to guest star in BBC Radio 4’s Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy: Hexagonal Phase - Media Centre


----------



## Glaysher (Feb 22, 2018)

They should repeat the original, not attempt to continue it with what was a very poor book.


----------



## Vince W (Feb 27, 2018)

Don't panic! The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy is back


----------



## Harpo (Mar 8, 2018)

It starts at 6:30, less than 20 minutes to wait.


----------



## sinister42 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey, I kind of liked the book, and I met Colfer when he did a reading from it here in Portland.  It's a fun little read.  Inconsequential, doesn't add much to the H2G2 lore, but it was nice to see the characters back in action after the weird cynicism of _Mostly Harmless_.  I'm excited about this radio series.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 8, 2018)

I haven't actually read _And Another Thing..._, its in my TBR pile. The first episode of Hexagonal Phase was pretty good. Great to hear all the old voices again. John Lloyd does a good job as The Book. I'm looking forward to the rest of the series now, but I need to listen to this first one again.


----------



## sinister42 (Mar 8, 2018)

SUCH A HARD EYEROLL, BBC.

Zaphod Beeblebrox as Donald Trump.

Right. Can't decide if I love it or hate it.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 8, 2018)

I think I like it. As long as that's the only one.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 10, 2018)

Monday there will be an extended version of the first episode of Hexagonal Phase.

BBC Radio 4 - Comedy of the Week, The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy: Hexagonal Phase


----------



## sinister42 (Mar 10, 2018)

oh and it's going to be the Comedy of the Week podcast?  Cool!


----------



## Vince W (Mar 16, 2018)

Two episodes in and I really miss Adams. There are lots of references to the past series', but so far this phase is hardly ground breaking.


----------



## Vince W (Mar 23, 2018)

A few somewhat funny points in episode 3, but no laugh out loud moments. Still, it's interesting enough to keep me coming back.


----------

